# 2 digital art pieces



## Michaelaw (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought I'd throw these up for your ctitique. Both images were created in photoshop and contain no elements of photography, I just used the tools in PS and invested about 18 to 20 hours into each image.


----------



## J.E. (Dec 23, 2006)

The first one is nice (and a hell of work, with all the grass, I assume), but the second one I find very stunning!! Great piece. What tools did you use?


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 23, 2006)

Those are fantastic!  The second one is especially good. I hope you share more with us!


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 23, 2006)

J.E. said:
			
		

> The first one is nice (and a hell of work, with all the grass, I assume), but the second one I find very stunning!! Great piece. What tools did you use?



Thanks...I really can't think of a tool I don't use when I do this kind of work 

The grass is more illusion than anything. I created an area of color, apply a wind filter which blows the pixels acroos the screen in a selected direction, then I fill that area with yellow using disolve method at around 1 or 2%. The grass really wasn't a lot of work. I have found over time that the mind will help draw the image for you when you view it. If you could see the magpie on the fence close up you would think a pre-schooler had drawn it, but when viewed at that distance and in that setting the mind plays tricks.


----------



## neea (Dec 30, 2006)

WOW!!!
These are incredible.
I dont know how you do it.
I tried to make a water drop once but it was too confusing and looked nothing like I wanted it to.

You do fine work!!!


----------



## Jazz (Dec 30, 2006)

These are cool.  I love the idea of taking advantage of the viewer's brain to fill in and complete the images.  It's a fascinating concept, and happens to us all the time without our knowledge.  My favorite part of your images here is the light and the way you made it slightly flat but realistic (or was that my brain?). 

Thanks for sharing these. If you have more, please post 'em.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 3, 2007)

Great work.


----------

